# Anybody Garden?



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Where I grew up a small vegetable garden was a part of life and is something that I really enjoy. Fresh vegetables and canning the surplus is a great hobby in my opinion. I have everything planted now and things are coming up nicely. Nothing taste like fresh, grown yourself veggies. LOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking good! I grow my own peppers for hot sauces; I fancy myself a "chillihead", & can't get it hot enough...I grow scotch bonnets, habeneros, bhut jolokias, & just started some Trinidad scorpions for the first time, so we'll see if they really are the hottest


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A few different types of chilli, basil, thyme, sage, majoram, rosemary, mint, strawberries, tomato, parsley, garlic, capsicum and a few others.

I make about 2kg of dried herb every year and a few liters of hot chilli sauce.

TT, habeneros, jolika and garden variety reds here. Looking to grab some scorpion seeds for next spring. I use the habeneros and reds for sauces and dry + grind my bhut's into powder.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> A few different types of chilli, basil, thyme, sage, majoram, rosemary, mint, strawberries, tomato, parsley, garlic, capsicum and a few others.
> 
> I make about 2kg of dried herb every year and a few liters of hot chilli sauce.
> 
> TT, habeneros, jolika and garden variety reds here. Looking to grab some scorpion seeds for next spring. I use the habeneros and reds for sauces and dry + grind my bhut's into powder.


There's a guy here in the states that I order the bulk of my peppers from; Pepperjoe.com, & I know they ship to Canada, so they might ship to you. Hell, I'LL ship em' to ya if they won't, just tell me what you want...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you look on the right side of the garden next to the flowers that row of small plants is all chilis.  I make my own pepper sauce with balsamic vinegar and hot peppers and am addicted to it, my wife says I would put it on ice cream. LOL


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the offer TT but we've got a similar shop here in Aus.

He's a bit pricey at $12 for 10 seeds and a few bucks postage but it still comes out a tad cheaper than postage from os.

I'm just about to harvest my last lot of chillis for the year. I usually kick off with new seeds around September as it starts warming up again.

Did you catch my Chilli Sauce recipe I posted a while back ?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22735-hrawks-homemade-chilli-sauce-hot/?hl=chilli


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> If you look on the right side of the garden next to the flowers that row of small plants is all chilis.  I make my own pepper sauce with balsamic vinegar and hot peppers and am addicted to it, my wife says I would put it on ice cream. LOL


Hmmm...with balsamic vinegar, I'll have to give that a go. I usually use white or cider, depending on the pepper(s) I'm using.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have a garden, but my neighbor does, and gives me a lot anywhos.

I don't see how you guys eat those hot peppers. That Moruga Scorpion is a killer. Over 2 million Scoville units, or roughly 1 Scorpion equaling 40 jalapeños. No thanks.

http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/2853-trinidad-moruga-scorpion-chili-pepper.html


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Thanks for the offer TT but we've got a similar shop here in Aus.
> 
> He's a bit pricey at $12 for 10 seeds and a few bucks postage but it still comes out a tad cheaper than postage from os.
> 
> ...


That's right; your neck of the woods is just going into winter, isn't it? I remember seeing that recipe, but didn't write it down (I recall telling myself to remember it, as it was the dead of winter here when you posters)...thanks for the link! I'll have to share some of mine...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> I don't see how you guys eat those hot peppers.


Heck no, well not me anyway. The habanereo is about my limit. The others get turned into powder or used in a hot sauce.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Going to give that recipe a shot. I have always went the low tech approach, peppers with vinegar and let set for a few weeks before using. LOL


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

August West said:


> Going to give that recipe a shot. I have always went the low tech approach, peppers with vinegar and let set for a few weeks before using. LOL


It's basically a combination of all the different recipes I've used over the years. Been making that exact one for about 3 years now. People don't stop asking for more so I must be doing something right.

I've been using it as part of the marinade when making kangaroo jerky as well. Nice spicy hot BBQ jerky, yummy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> I don't have a garden, but my neighbor does, and gives me a lot anywhos.
> 
> I don't see how you guys eat those hot peppers. That Moruga Scorpion is a killer. Over 2 million Scoville units, or roughly 1 Scorpion equaling 40 jalapeños. No thanks.
> 
> http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/2853-trinidad-moruga-scorpion-chili-pepper.html


?!?! It's the biggest flood of endorphins, man! You're essentially masing yourself, which doesn't immediately sound like fun, but wouldncha know it, it turns out to be the cat's pajamas! I've won shirts & stickers & my name on the walls of restaurants & all sorts of other worthless stuff for my ability to palate millions of Scoville units...we've all got our talents, right?LoL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Going to give that recipe a shot. I have always went the low tech approach, peppers with vinegar and let set for a few weeks before using. LOL


I archive small jars of each year's bests....stuff ages flawlessly...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The last of my Habaneros for the season, pretty much ready to be picked.

Surrounded by Basil (always going to seed, grrrrr) with sage up the back.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

The last of my Habaneros for the season, pretty much ready to be picked.

Surrounded by Basil (always going to seed, grrrrr) with sage up the back.



if u pic ure basil,try to cut the top of the branch,that keeps the plant from flowering

and keeps my basil in the kitchen window for a long time like 3 - 4 month and beside he gets bigger and bigger

oh and thanks for the lovely recipe


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers man. Yeah I do chop the tops off every few weeks. Been a bit slack lately.

In the next week or two I will pull the whole plant, into the de humidifier and turn to dry herb.

That little patch of garden there doesn't usually survive the winter too well, so I just process everything and replant next spring. Goes great guns in summer though plus it gives me a chance to turn the soil to keep it healthy.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool thread! And no surprise that the garden-men all grow chillies :lol:

I used to grow chillies and capsicums, but ran out of momentum and lost the tolerance for really hot food.

My flatmate (aka roommate) grows ghost and jalapeño chillies, but he's a terrible gardener and they usually drop off before he gets around to picking them.

The only thing I'm growing right now is grass to replace the stuff that died in the drought and where the plumbers dug the lawn up. One patch looks like a luxurious green bed, the rest needs work.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Great topic I just dug my first patch 4 foot by 10 foot with a few basic vegetables french beans, sweetcorn, carrots etc . They are all now sprouted and I eagerly await harvest next month or so


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

DUDE, im totally bringing you a silver dollar plant, they are epic. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunaria_annua

i grow them to make old ladies jellous.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

The Latin name _lunaria_ means "moon-shaped" and refers to the shape and appearance of the seedpods.[2] The common name "honesty" arose in the 16th century, and may also relate to the translucence of the seedpods. In South East Asia, it is called the "money plant" and in the United States it is commonly known as "silver dollars", "Chinese money", or "Chinese coins" because its seedpods have the appearance of silvery coins. In Denmark it is known as _judaspenge_ and in The Netherlands as _judaspenning_ (coins of Judas), an allusion to the story of Judas Iscariotand the thirty pieces of silver he was paid for betraying Christ.

LOL, i grow melons cucumbers peppers cowiflowers and 1 leek for kicks


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds really cool, I have one watermelon planted. It is a little bit of a tradition to plant one, I have never had one produce crap. The melons get to be about the size of softballs and never get ripe.


----------

